# My poor baby...(Dead) pics.....



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL Naw she is not dead just her waking up in the morning....


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Do you know the cause of the death?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Maby she seen a rabbit in her dreams and never came back???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear it man-


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I do think you all should scrooll down more on the first post and read what is types lol ( or you all just playing )


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Lol.







I didn't seee the comment below the first couple pictures..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

he looks nice now i can see growth in him...man it realy did look dead in the first 3 shots...


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Yea.. The first couple pictures got me..







She looks great tho..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Savannas are hands down, my favorite! Nice!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

She loves to sleep lol I did know thos pics would get you all lol


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

The ONLY reason I noticed is b/c I use the fast reply button at the bottom otherwise you would have had me...even though the pics did have me at first and I was like why the hell is he taking pics like that???


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL







If she died I would just shoot my self lol so you all would never know lol I would just never be online


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok so we will assume your dead then if we dont hear from you for a few days!

Hey got a question.
Ill PM you now.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok hurry im in exams at school lol (really sucks lol) atleast I have p-fury

Edit- I might be gone but ill anser it today sometime...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Way to scare us, ya prick, lol.

Glad to see she's doing alright these days!


----------

